# ,

## vaenga1983

! 
       .  -  .    ,   .          .  ,  . , - ?

----------


## Solution

> ! 
>        .  -  .    ,   .          .  ,  . , - ?

  .           .    .    ,     .        .  ,      .  ,    ... .!!!)))    .  .    " " .-  ,    .      ., ,   .

----------


## erazer

?

----------


## Sky

*erazer*, 50 /

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*, 50 /

  !   , .        25 / -  ,    .

----------


## rust

100%

----------


## Solution

> 100%

  ))) ,       .     .         . ,     ...  ,         .,      .

----------


## Sky

> 

     ))   

> 

  ,

----------


## Solution

))),    ))))

----------


## Sky

?    )))

----------

